# Mujer de Santi Millán reacciona al video de su marido.



## uno_de_tantos (20 Jun 2022)

Que ganas de atención, que manera de darle notoriedad sin decir nada, que ansias de hacerse la interesante!!!!

Si no quiere hablar, genial. Si quiere comentar algo, genial.

Pero estirar el tema con mensajes encriptados jugando a ser inteligente, es de ser una boba con ínfulas.

QUE SI GUAPA, QUE SI, QUE ANDAMOS TODOS INTENTANDO DESCIFRAR EL MENSAJE OCULTO QUE HAS SOLTADO, PERO COMO ERES MUY LISTA ESTAMOS PERDIDOS. NO TENEMOS OTRA COSA QUE HACER.









Rosa Olucha, mujer de Santi Millán rompe su silencio: "El sexo consentido y privado no deber ser un escándalo"


La filtración de un vídeo sexual del actor y presentador Santi Millán está revolucionando las redes sociales. El nombre del polifacético artista se convirtió en 'trending topic'




www.marca.com






Santi Millán* está casado desde el año 2009* con la productora de televisión, *Rosa Olucha*, con la que tiene dos hijos. Y su esposa no se ha quedado en silencio y ha hecho una* primera publicación* en sus redes sociales tras la filtración del vídeo del actor.

*Rosa Olucha* lo ha hecho a través de sus '*stories*' en su cuenta personal de *Instagram*. La productora de televisión quiso mandar un *enigmático mensaje con tres imágenes*.

En la *primera de ellas *aparece la foto de unas flores, en concreto de unas *orquídeas blancas*. En la siguiente foto, Rosa Olucha añade el siguiente texto: "*Seres intentando descifrar qué he querido decir con esta foto".*


La esposa de Santi Millán concluye su '*storie*' en Instagram con el mismo mensaje y la misma foto de la orquídeas pero con un añadido: la palabra* "¿Coños?"*.






La primera reacción de la mujer de Santi Millán tras la filtración del vídeo sexual de su marido
*Rosa Olucha* puso cierto *sentido del humor* a la situación que está viviendo tras la filtración del vídeo sexual de su marido, Santi Millán. De momento,* no se han producido drásticas decisiones entre ambos.*


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Jun 2022)

Venga taluec Cornuda.

Ejerce tu divorcio, que se creó para cosas como estas.


----------



## mcflanagan (20 Jun 2022)

Está diciendo que cada vez que su marido le regala flores es que se ha follado a un zorrón, y que va a dejar su trabajo para montarse la floristería más grande de Europa.


----------



## Periplo (20 Jun 2022)

Leo entre lineas y lirios... TDSPTS...


----------



## AH1N1 (20 Jun 2022)

Rosa, Orquideas, cómo se llama "la otra"?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Jun 2022)

¿Lo de “seres” es un pelín clasista o me lo parece a mí?


----------



## DOM + (20 Jun 2022)

Que cada uno se folla a quien quiere

Os creeis que esos matrimonios son como el de charo y paco donde solo ella jijijajea

Son uniones por interes como lo de Piqué
Todo dios que saliera por la zona que iba Piqué lo ha visto con unas y otras subiendo a los privados.

Y que? La otra lo sabe y lo hace también. Pero el régimen matrimonial les va mejor por intereses comunes.

Esa tia es productora, él es actor. Pues ya esta se retroalimentan. Y tienen hijos porque no van a tener hijos con las putas o putos que se follen.
Quieren alguien de su mismo nivel para hijos.

Aún así esa seguramente ya esta mirando si una viogen le sale a cuenta o no.


----------



## DOM + (20 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Lo de “seres” es un pelín clasista o me lo parece a mí?



A esta gente le repele el populacho. Socialistas de los buenos


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jun 2022)

Que pereza .... 
No me extraña que la haya puesto los cuernos que tia pelmazo


----------



## adelaidowest (20 Jun 2022)

Los rojos y sus mansiones


----------



## Asuranceturis (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (20 Jun 2022)

No teneis idea de la relación entre el harapiento y su mujer empoderada de coño abierto. Es una relación donde cada uno tiene libertad sexual y puede hacer lo que crea conveniente con las oportunidades que se le ofrecen. El vidrio del tipo era para su mujer. Todo es un juego de pareja, una apuesta entre ambos para ver quien tiene mayor capacidad de folleteo con parejas casuales. En este caso se ha filtrado por la rubia con la que coiteaba. Mammona Mendizabal sabe de lo que hablo...


----------



## Sardónica (20 Jun 2022)

"Seres intentando descifrar qué he querido decir con esta foto", dice.


Cornuda intentando combatir la vergüenza pública, digo.


Descifrao.


----------



## aron01 (20 Jun 2022)

¿Y el video?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 Jun 2022)

Infragorilas pensando que nos importa su vida. 

Anda y muérete payasa.


----------



## Vana Kala (20 Jun 2022)

Lo que significa la foto depende del régimen matrimonial que acordaron.


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (20 Jun 2022)

YO LO INTERPRETO:

"JORGE JAVIER, LLÁMANOS..."


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

A veces no es una infidelidad sino echar un polvo que si te he visto no me acuerdo. 

Incluso puede ser una válvula de escape puntual.

Si una relación funciona en muchos otros aspectos de la vida ....
destruirla por una tontería no tiene sentido. 

Al final ganarían las putas que destruyen matrimonios.


----------



## Turek (20 Jun 2022)

Que van de flor en flor.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Jun 2022)

pues como sea igual de divertida en la cama que publicando memes no me extrraña que el marido tenga que buscar fuera lo que no le dan en casa


----------



## Cormac (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## kopke (20 Jun 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096966
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096967
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096968



Vamos, que ella consiente los cuernos.

Pues si es feliz, perfecto. 

Me importa una mierda.


----------



## kopke (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## TravellerLatam (20 Jun 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096966
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096967
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096968



Osea la culpa de que te pongan los cuernos no es de tu marido si no de la sociedad católica y patriarcal??? En serio que tiene que ver en todo este entuerto?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Jun 2022)

Que bruji, no quería la minipollita de Millán, pero si su dinero. Que salga al guarreo con su picholita pero que el casoplon lo siga aflojando.


Le doy mis dieses a Rosita. Una mujer de las de antes


Jaajjaajajjajjajajajjajajajajjaajjajajjajajajjajajajjaj


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Jun 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A su manera el Santi este es un alfilla, bien conservado, famoso y por ello deseado... y como tal ella tal vez prefiera estar con el siendo cornuda y humillada que con otro de menor "categoría" pero que la trate como una reina, los cerebros de las mujeres son inescutrables, no como sus coños...



Lee mi mensaje anda. Ahora ella tiene casoplon, cuenta corriente y pollón ajeno y no la pichita.

La Rosita si que sabe


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Jun 2022)

Astuta como un ciervo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096966
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096967
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096968



Me recuerda a la Ágata con el video de Pedro J. 
que le siguió soportando durante años ...

y finalmente sucedió lo que tendría que haber sucedido al día siguiente del vídeo. 









Agatha Ruiz de la Prada: «Lo del vídeo de Pedro J. fue muy duro»


La diseñadora y su hija Cósima acudieron a 'Sábado Deluxe' y no eludieron las preguntas sobre la famosa pieza, llegando la joven a confesar que ella también lo había vis




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

lo más paradójico de los divorcios por infidelidad ( que además no se tiene en cuenta por los jueces en caso de no llegar a un acuerdo ) ...

es que una vez destruida la pareja - la familia - el patrimonio - la vida entera ...

se vuelven a liar con cualquier despojo humano que indudablemente ha tenido muchas más prácticas sexuales infames que la pareja a la que abandonó. 

es decir : " Destruyo mi familia porque mi pareja me fue infiel y me voy al tinder a enamorarme de lo peor de la sociedad "


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo más paradójico de los divorcios por infidelidad ( que además no se tiene en cuenta por los jueces en caso de no llegar a un acuerdo ) ...
> 
> es que una vez destruida la pareja - la familia - el patrimonio - la vida entera ...
> 
> ...



Buen detalle que no se si pasa desapercibido o lo esconden aposta.

No se te escapa nada.


----------



## Von Riné (20 Jun 2022)

Si a la tía está le importa una mierda, a mi más con quién se le su marido.


----------



## wintermute81 (20 Jun 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096966
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096967
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096968



"Quilómetros"
Aparte de cornuda analfabeta.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (20 Jun 2022)

Asuranceturis dijo:


>



Mira que es fea la jodía.


----------



## Avioncito (20 Jun 2022)

La mujeruca esta, o no está muy bien de arriba o no sé.

Despotricando, que si la sociedad, los católicos, los tal y los cual...

No te jode, si al final vamos a tener nosotros la culpa de que el otro haya sacado un corner con la piba del video jajajajjaja


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

YA HA COGIDO ALGO MAS DE RITMO CON LOS COTILLEOS
SOLO COMO SE SABE CUAL SON DE GUASA Y CUALES MEDIO MEDIO

pero bueno , al menos tiene mas ritmo que los otros dias xD

me espero a vuestros resumenes
retuiteado


> Santi Millán y la rubia, después de una buena folladita.



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

3h

Santi Millán y Corbacho eran dos charnegos ninis a los que yo metí de críos en una compañía teatral de Barcelona. Estamos hablando del año 88 o así. En esa época en la Cataluña de los pre Juegos Lolailolímpicos caías en gracia si eras tonto y charnego.

Jun 20, 2022 · 3:37 PM UTC · Twitter Web App


*SANTI MILLAN Y CORBACHO ¿ NOVIOS O INVENT ?*










¿ QUE SE INVENTARA POR TROLEADA Y QUE SERA VERDA ?








Yo he visto a Berto Romero , vestido de sultana jordana, en una cama redonda con singulares personajes ataviados con máscaras.

​

 
Alfonso Cabeza @Al_fonso_Cab_​ 3h

Por aquél tiempo, Buenafuente empezaba a ser un jefazo en TV3. Le encantaban los bufones charnegos tanto como a Pedrerol los becarios de 20. Silvia Abril, que estaba liada con un famoso político del PSC, empezó a salir con Andreu, gracias a mi. Yo los presenté​ 
 
Alfonso Cabeza @Al_fonso_Cab_​ 3h
​ 
Bueno, pero lo más noticioso es que Corbacho y Santi Millán eran novios en aquél tiempo .​









Hilo Oficial Doctor Papaya


QUE ENRREDA HA PUESTO LA CUENTA SOLO PARA SEGUIDORES CONFIRMADOS ESO SUMADO A QUE ESTA TODO EL RATO CAMBIANDO DE NICK ( SIN CAMBIAR DE CUENTA ) Y A MUCHO MAREAR Y POCO CONTAR. ME DA LA IMPRESION DE QUE NO VAMOS A SACAR NADA INTERESANTE YA Y QUE LO UNICO QUE HACE ES MAREAR LA PERDIZ ESO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

YA SE HA COMENTADO SI ESTA CHICA ES DEL CLAN DE LOS BEGOÑO


----------



## Cormac (20 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> "Quilómetros"
> Aparte de cornuda analfabeta.



Quilometro en español es correcto, aunque me da que lo ha acertado de casualidad.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Y el video?



Está en veteranos


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (20 Jun 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Y el video?



Mándame privado y te lo paso si no lo han hecho ya.


----------



## Petruska (20 Jun 2022)

Menuda ordinaria, grosera y vulgar. Esta gentuza está tan endiosada y se cree tan por encima de lo que elos consideran plebe que se pasan de rosca y caen en una grosería máxima. Les puede el ego y la soberbia, se creen por encima de los demás y no son más que una mierda chonis pinchada en un palo. 

El marido enseñando pito y folleteo en público y ella, en vez de ser ELEGANTE, CALLARSE Y ESPERAR A QUE PASE LA TORMENTA PERO DE FORMA DISCRETA Y ELEGANTE, repito, va y sale esta ordinaria con esa foto y haciendo alusión a coños., y encima mirando por encima del hombro a la gente con ese despectivo "seres"

No se puede ser más zafia ni caer más bajuno. No me da ninguna pena. Son tal para cual. Dos zafios del quince


----------



## _V_ (20 Jun 2022)

Le está diciendo que llega tarde y que él lleva tremenda cornamenta desde hace años.


----------



## Petruska (20 Jun 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096966
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096967
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096968



UUUUYYYYYY, esto NO lo había leído!!!! Menuda elementa, váyase a la mierda, señora, a quién le importa su mierda de vida?? Déjenos en paz, usted y el gañán que tiene por marido, aunque desde luegos usted creo que es aún más gañana, qué lenguaje, qué maneras. Denigrante, la verdad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Está en veteranos



joder tegno ignore ese sub
voy a veyer


me ha costado encontrar esta antro de veteranos

y quitarle el iponre cordon sanitario


----------



## Raedero (20 Jun 2022)

Toda esta pantomima es un pedazo de montaje que va a traer consecuencias para la censura en redes.

Seguid atentos.


----------



## mondeja (20 Jun 2022)

Pero si os encanta tener el cerebro censurado, ¿qué más da que censuren las redes?


----------



## Morgan el gato (20 Jun 2022)

Osea que todo es un montaje de unos buenos actotes a favor de la poligamia y el folla que te folla. Mas agenda. TODO OK.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

PATETICO 


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/exijo-el-video-de-santi-millan-penetrando-a-una-senora-que-no-es-su-mujer-quien-lo-tiene.1774725/page-3


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Morgan el gato dijo:


> Osea que todo es un montaje de unos buenos actotes a favor de la poligamia y el folla que te folla. Mas agenda. TODO OK.




EXACTO.

*SI FUERA DE VERDAD YA VERIAS A LA AGENCIA DE PROTECCION DE DATOS*

*   

PIDIENDO IPESES COMO SI NO HUBIERA MAñANA*



*SELF PROMOTION TOTAL 

QUE ALGUIEN LO DENUNCIA

AUQUE COMO LA PARTE INTERESADA...EN LO QUE ESTA INTERESADA ES EN LA SELF PROMOtion*
No recuerdo si pueden intervenir o no 







Agencia Española de Protección de Datos | AEPD







www.aepd.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

pongo en ignore lo de veteranos again

que castaña


----------



## Asuranceturis (20 Jun 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Mira que es fea la jodía.



Y puta,no se le olvide.
Evidentemente no sale en los medios por su inteligencia y talento.
Humo y mas humo para tapar el nuevo tongo electoral en andalucia.
Y asi hasta que nos llegue la muerte.
Una puta espiral de siempre lo mismo.
Que cruz.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (20 Jun 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Mira que es fea la jodía.



En el vídeo sale mejor.


----------



## vettonio (20 Jun 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> "Quilómetros"
> Aparte de cornuda analfabeta.



Señor, llévame pronto.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (21 Jun 2022)

Esta mujer es fea con ansia viva


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Jun 2022)

"seres" dice

se la ve dolida


----------



## magnificent (21 Jun 2022)

A esta hezpañorda lo que le ha dolido es que solamente salga su marido follandose a otras y no ella por ego de hezpañorda, porque por cada una que se folla el parguelas ella se tira a 10 

Joder, pues que publique también videos suyos follandose a gilipollas de la tele y así queda empoderada 

Lo mejor es que lo que quiere expresar es que lo que esta bien es follarse y chupar todas las pollas que quiera teniendo ya hijos a los que educar y no pensar así es de ser machista, católico y nazi 

Hezpañorda tarada media, es todo diarrea mental


----------



## kicorv (21 Jun 2022)

Pero luego dirán los intenta-follistas del foro con demasiado tiempo libre en el gym que ese tío se cuida tanto sólo para gustarse a sí mismo y a su pareja.

“Ehhh mentalisarze y quererze de verda, sano, se cuerpo, tene potensia, se felí, quererte tu mismo a "querete" tu mushuo, porque quiere tambien al que tiene a tu "lao" y todo sale de verdad, de deporte."

Esa gente se peta, sufre y emperifolla “emperifollar”, es decir, para follar. Esa gentuza de la arrogancia y los divorcios. Que sois gentuza.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Jun 2022)

no se quienes son porque no veo la tele y me importa una mierda, la unica informacion que me pareceria interesante es si les ha sentado mal la vacuna y los ha dejado a todos moñecos...


----------



## Barruno (21 Jun 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Mira que es fea la jodía.



Es fea
Pero es Joven.
Y eso no lo tiene su mujer.


----------



## ruvigri (21 Jun 2022)

Es una lastima por sus hijos. Se ve que ellos van follando como monos por ahí.


----------



## Decipher (21 Jun 2022)

jajajaja putos liberalios


----------



## Mol34 (21 Jun 2022)

Aquí el video: Sociedad: - AQUÍ TENÉIS EL VIDEO DE SANTI MILLÁN


----------



## Disolucion (21 Jun 2022)

Estaria muy gracioso que el mejor video del polvo no lo hubiese grabado el narizotas.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (21 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Que cada uno se folla a quien quiere
> 
> Os creeis que esos matrimonios son como el de charo y paco donde solo ella jijijajea
> 
> ...



eso es, son como la nueva nobleza que procrea y se junta por intereses económicos y de poder, luego tienen sus concubinas y concubinos aparte. Eso en nuestra mente paco de piso de caja de zapatos nos cuesta entender.


----------



## Dosto (21 Jun 2022)

Joder estáis hechos un Visilleras del copón, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su vida.


----------

